# New Outback Owner



## FREDNSTACY (Feb 21, 2006)

We purchased our first TT today, the outback 23RS. I found this websit through our research and would like to thank everybody for what we learned. We went back and forth between two completely different TT's for a while and happened upon this outback at the end of our last day looking. We both loved it immediately. It is so different on the inside than anything we saw and the dealer (albeit, a small one) was great. We compared pricing all over the country and feel very good about our out the door price. I have a couple of questions though about the Husky WD and brake controller. Does anyone have any opinions on this brand as we know nothing about it but our dealer says he has been using these for MANY years with no complaints. Also, we will tow with a 2003 Tahoe Z71. I've gotten sooooo confused on reading the different info on towing capacity and such. Any opinion and knowledge will help. Thank you.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

First of all, welcome aboard action 
And like I tell all the new Outbackers with a 23RS, you show excellent taste.
As for the Husky hitch, so far I haven't had a problem with mine. I know nothing about a Husky brake controller. Actually, I wasn't even aware they offered one.









Bob


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the club. (or cult, if you will!)









I've got the Husky setup. Just purchased a Prodigy to replace the Envoy brake controller that came with the camper.

If I had to do it over again, I'd pay the extra $50 for the Prodigy from the outset.
Based on what I've seen here, it should be a big difference.

Congrats on the new camper. Have fun!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats and welcome!
There are many on this site with more experience than me on this. I'm sure many will chime in for you. I tow a 21rs with my Tahoe and it does fine. Which engine do you have in the Z71? Do you know what your gear ratio is?

Welcome and look to these guys for lots of info!


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congratulations & Welcome

Great choice in the 23RS. It has often been said the only the smartest, bestlooking buy the 23RS.

We have had ours for just under a year and can honestly say that it has exceeded our expectations.

I don't has any experience with the Huskyhitch system.
I would highly recommend an upgrade to the Prodigy brake control.

Best of luck !

Keith


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome and congrats!

Enjoy the new TT

action

Ralph


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

FREDNSTACY said:


> We purchased our first TT today, the outback 23RS. I found this websit through our research and would like to thank everybody for what we learned. We went back and forth between two completely different TT's for a while and happened upon this outback at the end of our last day looking. We both loved it immediately. It is so different on the inside than anything we saw and the dealer (albeit, a small one) was great. We compared pricing all over the country and feel very good about our out the door price. I have a couple of questions though about the Husky WD and brake controller. Does anyone have any opinions on this brand as we know nothing about it but our dealer says he has been using these for MANY years with no complaints. Also, we willÂ tow with a 2003 Tahoe Z71. I've gotten sooooo confused on reading the different info on towing capacity and such. Any opinion and knowledge will help. Thank you.
> [snapback]83528[/snapback]​


Welcome!!

I'm sure you will love the OB.

would be helpful to know more about your TV - engine size, gear ratio, and any factory towing specs like GCWR, etc. there is a very good overview on the home page for this site (I believe posted by scooter) that does a great job explaining things.

happy camping!!

scott

on edit, here is the link

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=5875


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

First of all, welcome to the cult (Kool Aide drinking is strictly optional, no matter what you have been told). As for your towing setup, the Husky setup has received pretty good feedback on this site, though it is the first time I have heard of them making a brake controller.

Your Yukon should be fine for towing.

Reverie


----------



## FREDNSTACY (Feb 21, 2006)

stapless said:


> FREDNSTACY said:
> 
> 
> > We purchased our first TT today, the outback 23RS. I found this websit through our research and would like to thank everybody for what we learned. We went back and forth between two completely different TT's for a while and happened upon this outback at the end of our last day looking. We both loved it immediately. It is so different on the inside than anything we saw and the dealer (albeit, a small one) was great. We compared pricing all over the country and feel very good about our out the door price. I have a couple of questions though about the Husky WD and brake controller. Does anyone have any opinions on this brand as we know nothing about it but our dealer says he has been using these for MANY years with no complaints. Also, we willÂ tow with a 2003 Tahoe Z71. I've gotten sooooo confused on reading the different info on towing capacity and such. Any opinion and knowledge will help. Thank you.
> ...


Thanks for your time. Our Tahoe has a Vortec 5300, 5.3L, V8. The GVRW says 6800 and the combined GAWR is 3289?? If this helps. I have no idea how to find the gear ratio. Sorry to sound so ignorant, this is all new to me and the more I read on the links and such, the more confused I become.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

You are getting there.

First, let me say welcome!!!!! action

There are some codes inside your glove box. I forgot what the specific codes are for the rears, but I jump back if I find them.

You should be in good shape.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome FREDNSTACEY to the Outback Family
Nice choice of TT I'm sure you will enjoy it
And post often

Don action


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, FREDNSTACY!

Have fun with the new digs! action action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site FREDNSTACY and congrads on the new Outback. As for your Tahoe, I work for a GM dealership and if you would email or pm me the last 6 digits of the VIN number of your Tahoe, I will be happy to pull up the spec's on your Tahoe for you.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FREDNSTACY....Welcome to the best site on the internet!!!

You've made an excellent decision on trailers. Outbacks and Outbackers are awesome!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*FREDNSTACEY*

welcome aboard action 
& congrats on the new 23rs









darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Good choice, that Outback. You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

McBeth said:


> Congratulations & Welcome
> 
> Great choice in the 23RS. It has often been said the only the smartest, bestlooking buy the 23RS.
> 
> ...


Gee, I didn't enough know I was among the smartest, best looking.









Anyway, congrats on the Outback purchase & many happy days of camping.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site. See ya at the beach! sunny


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOOHOO!!! Congrats!!!









Post often and sign up for some rallies.......


----------



## Tahoe101 (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats on the new OB!! We also just got the 23RS! It won't be delivered until next month but we can't wait to start gett'n out "in style" with our new OB!
We went with the Prodigy Brake Controller and the Equalizer hitch setup. I will tell you this is the best place to get and share information! Let us know how you like it!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

frednstacey,

Let me add my warm welcome to you! I towed my 26RS with a Husky W/D set up with the friction sway bar with no problems. My TV was a little longer, though, a Suburban. But you should be fine.

You realize, of course, that you are in wonderful company here, don't you? 
As a matter of fact, there's also a *Fred N Ethel* here on Outbackers









Enjoy your new TT and post often.

Mark


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

frednstacey,

Welcome & congrats on your new Outback.

As far as your TV goes, I tow a 26RS (a little heavier & 1 1/2' longer than a 23RS) with a Tahoe, 5.3L- 3.73 rear and do fine. Big mountains will bog you down, but other than that it is a good TV.

BTW- Use the TOW/HAUL button if you have one and drive in "3" rather than "D". The tranny will thank you.

Have fun!









-Matt


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome frednstacey! Congratulations on your good looks, er, taste, er, choice. Like Tahoe101, I have the 23RS, the Prodigy brake controller and Equalizer system and I'm happy with all. I tow with an '05 Durango with the hemi and I'm not happy with that but only had the TV 6 months when I bought the TT, so..... Have fun and post, post, post. We all gain from the wisdom of others!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

frednstacey,

Welcome to Outbackers. You will love your new trailer.

The Husky hitch has been around for awhile. It used to be known as the Valley brand. I guess someone thought Husky sounds more husky .







, so they renamed it. I believe it's a good product.

Bill


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

FREDNSTACY said:


> We purchased our first TT today, the outback 23RS. [snapback]83528[/snapback]​


FREDNSTACY,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new 23RS Outback. sunny I just know you are going to enjoy both. Happy Camping.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome. this is one of the best TT sites going despite being a cult. That's a joke.

I too am a brand new 23RS owner ( 2 weeks). You made a great choice and will really enjoy it. We used ours for the first time last weekend. had a great time.

Don't know anything about the Husky as I have Equalizer and it works great. As for a brake controller, I could not recommend The Prodigy more. Many people I've spoken to use it and everyone is very pleased with it. I recommend it highly.

I tow my 23RS with an '06 Tundra double cab and it pulls just fine. Went with that instead of the Sequoia because of the longer wheelbase.

I'm sure you'll have good luck with it and really enjoy it.

best,

Rayman


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

> I've gotten sooooo confused on reading the different info on towing capacity and such. Any opinion and knowledge will help. Thank you.


Frednstacey,
Don't get all worked up about tow ratings. Just take your rig to the local GM dealership and ask them nicely what your vehicle's tow rating is. They will look up everything based on the VIN and tell you the correct info. Highlight the appropriate line in your owners manual and your set!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey there FrednStacey!

Hello from your semi-neighbors in Tennessee! We just got our first Outback also and the folks on this forum are the most UNSELFISH people you will find! They have helped me and my DH soooo much.
















If you're like me and my DH, we are getting very excited to just pack up the TT and hit the freeway! You picked a very nice unit indeed and must be proud!























I hope we get to meet in some of our travels! Check out the RALLY thread that discusses the upcoming Southeast Spring rally in Alpine, Alabama (May '06) and the Summer rally in Destin, Florida (June '06)! Nice to have you with us!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go. An excellent choice of models too I maight add.









John


----------

